# 2012 Traditional Bowhunting Season Pictures



## longbowdave1 (Sep 22, 2012)

I was thinking it would be nice to have a collection of pics from this season to represent the spirit of Traditonal Archery.  Not the pictures of animals harvested but the things we see while on our hunts, whether it's scenery, animals before they are leaking red stuff out two sides, or moments from time shared around the campfire at a bowhunting camp with friends and family. Basically the things that you take a brief moment to stop and notice in your adventures.

 Many great pictures are posted though the season but they get lost in the threads as they scroll back in time. It would be nice to have them all together in one thread.

 If your interested, just post your picture along with a brief desription of the picture.


 Here is one I took on opening morning as the first sunrise lights up the sky, a whole season of fun ahead!


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 26, 2012)

Love that pic Dave!


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Sep 27, 2012)

This is a pic from 1 of my hunts in dodge county , there is a deer in this pic just hard to see


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Sep 27, 2012)

This 1 is at flat tub hog huntin


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## TIMBO1985 (Sep 27, 2012)

This is where ill be in the mornin soon as I leave work


----------



## kennym (Sep 27, 2012)

At 8 to 10 yds last Sat...






I let him walk, he just didn't set off my green lite...


----------



## kennym (Sep 30, 2012)

This mornings hunt...










































Hope ya enjoyed it half as much as I did!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Great picture guys!

 I had to head up to our far north woods camp and winterize before the freezing temps hit. Didn't get as nuch hunting in as I'd like, but we we're in awe of the peak fall colors. Amazing sights as you walk with longbow in hand!


----------



## whossbows (Sep 30, 2012)

aint seen nothin since season opened ,but i sure was hoping today


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 30, 2012)

Kenny, you're killin' us southern boys.  May not have set your green light off, but any one of us would have run a red light to shoot that buck.  Awesome pics.  Dave, those north woods are beautiful as well.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Two more of my favorite pics. The third is one the bucks I'd like my son to get a shot at with the longbow.


----------



## NavyDave (Oct 1, 2012)

Just me doing the usual...taking pics of my bow


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 1, 2012)

Kenny look like I need to be huntin with you. Great pictures everyone, maybe I can add to them soon.


----------



## kennym (Oct 1, 2012)

Guys, I have a little trad only lease, still have some late season left. 

I kinda manage it for the lady who owns it, she isn't crazy about having gun hunters on the farm, so we partnered up for some weekly leasing.

The first buck was on the lease, the other deer were on some other private ground, I don't hunt the lease much til everyone else is done....

Here is a link if anybody is interested...

http://www.kennyscustomarchery.com/HUNTING-LEASE-BY-WEEK.html


Mods, if this isn't OK, just tell me or feel free to delete it.

Here is a link to bucks I have pics of this year...

http://s32.photobucket.com/albums/d34/kennym/2012 HUNTING LEASE/


----------



## devolve (Oct 2, 2012)

sunday afternoon. nothing moving but last weekend had a very nice 6 point brush my ground blind I was in. No shot but very exciting


----------



## onemoretime (Oct 2, 2012)

maybe my spike entry


----------



## Al33 (Oct 2, 2012)

onemoretime said:


> maybe my spike entry



That would be a good one. Good luck!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 2, 2012)

Awsome pictures everyone...Thanks for posting them..You better enjoy those colors while you can Dave..They will be gone before ya know it!


----------



## dpoole (Oct 3, 2012)

box turtle


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 3, 2012)

A little peice of heaven on this earth!  
Man..I sure luv me themsz river swamps!


----------



## Ellbow (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow! Wonderful pics of a start to a great hunting season!
El


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 4, 2012)

I just picked up a new hunting spot that I have be wanting for a couple of years. It has been unhunted for some time and it is as beautiful a piece of ground as you could hope to hunt. Rolling hills, tons of towering hardwoods and beautiful views in all directions. I have only hunted it a couple of times and the deer and a few hogs are there. I even had a confused turkey at full strut this morning and a fearless little 6 point that is nearly tame and just hangs out acting so curious. Here are a few shots of the place. It is a wonderful spot to hang out with a bow in your hands and my arrowhead find today proves that I was not the first bowhunter to roam here. I will likely turn this into a trad only club next year.


----------



## whossbows (Oct 4, 2012)

good looking spots


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 5, 2012)

Great pictures so far! Nice looking spot Jerry.


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 5, 2012)

First and so far only hunt this year... Been too busy. Got to hunt for a few hours yesterday.


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Oct 6, 2012)

4.photobucket.com/albums/q569/knockturnal85/2012-10-03100910_zps037f67fb.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## TIMBO1985 (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## kennym (Oct 6, 2012)

Got to go tonite, does and little ones around, but the turkeys and the good buck(and a lil one) stayed out a hundred + yards at other end of wheat plot......   










Here is the buck, probably gross around 120-130, but had 2 cute stickers on his G2s about 3-4" long. You can barely see em in the pic. They angle forward, can see em from side or front!!

I'da probably shot him, but he wasn't interested in lite rattling or grunting, so I didn't push it. He will be around.....  







Called a yote in after sunset, when I heard him bark at the ones across the creek. He came in downwind naturally and my setup almost worked anyway. Was at half draw waiting for him to clear a pinoak limb when he decided his Mom was calling him....


----------



## dutchman (Oct 7, 2012)

A view from one of my stands...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## kennym (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is one I let walk by at 10 yards this morning, he was a 10 with a lil droptine and 2 stickers on main beams. The bucks are gettin better each week.

I have til Nov 10th when the guns go off!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 12, 2012)

Ready


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Kenny your killin' me with all the deer you passed on already. LOL Good luck!

 Nice picture Jeff.


----------



## kennym (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm havin a banner year so far. I am blessed!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 13, 2012)

kennym said:


> I'm havin a banner year so far. I am blessed!!



Yes sir!


----------



## kennym (Oct 15, 2012)

10 yds...






And 40 yds...






Still lookin for the right one.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 15, 2012)

Kenny, are you showing off again?


----------



## kennym (Oct 15, 2012)

No sir, just takin pics when I go huntin. I'll quit.... takin pics


----------



## dpoole (Oct 16, 2012)

kennym said:


> No sir, just takin pics when I go huntin. I'll quit.... takin pics



keep posting those great pictures i enjoy seeing them You are a better hunter than me on letting those nice deer walk  congrat to you sir.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 16, 2012)

dpoole said:


> keep posting those great pictures i enjoy seeing them you are a better hunter than me on letting those nice deer walk  congrat to you sir.



x2!


----------



## kennym (Oct 16, 2012)

Just pokin fun at BWD!  I'm still takin pics, when I get to hunt again anyways...


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 17, 2012)

Picture from the "swamp".


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 17, 2012)

That's nuthing but prutty right thar!


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 21, 2012)

Those are some great pics, we don't need to kill something to enjoy God's  green earth, just sitting and walking thru the fall colors has a healing effect.  I can't help but remember those that I have enjoyed sunny fall days with.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 21, 2012)

I should have some awesome pics to pull from my video.  I've just got to quit hunting long enough to do it.  I'll post 'em up when I get aroundtoit.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 21, 2012)

The leaves in North Georgia are changing fast and each time I get back to my club things have a new look. Here are a few from my Big White Oak stand I took Friday.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 21, 2012)

Here are some more misc. shots from our club: A couple of my turkey blind waiting for me to get back in it next Spring and a couple from the top of ridge overlooking neighboring properties. They timbered this ridge last Spring and the view is awesome. Would love to have a cabin right there with a big porch facing this view.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 21, 2012)

One more: Thought I would share this one. Not often you find a ceiling made out of doors. These are all insulated exterior doors collected by Ta-ton-ka Chips and we decided they would help keep the cabin a lot warmer and they work like a charm. Hard to get a good pic of all of them but you get the idea.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice pictures Bam bam and AL!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 23, 2012)

Altough I wasn't able to hunt I pulled my card from the stand in the natural pinch point on the high ground. Looks like I've had some visitors during the past week. maybe they've been looking for me??? 

 Well amost a week since I recked my bow arm at work, got to go to the Ortho Doc tomorrrow am and see if my bow season is over for the year, or just on hold?????


----------



## kennym (Oct 23, 2012)

Where have the deer gone???


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 25, 2012)

No deer yet.....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 25, 2012)

What a great picture Chris!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Here's a picture from a few weeks back when we still had leaves on the trees. Shows my video camera mount on the bow. Not the best picture, it's from my phone??


----------



## kennym (Oct 26, 2012)

Ended up passing at 11 yds, just didn't trip my trigger...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice kenny! I'm waiting to see which one does trip your trigger!


----------



## kennym (Oct 28, 2012)

just waitin on the big boys to come out to play in daylight!!   






A narrow 8 pt











A little better 8 pt..






















The bucks went by at 17 yds, the does I coulda spit on.... LOL


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 28, 2012)

This picture is taken from the bottom near the marshy are looking up. It's the only path up to the top, 65 vertical feet form bottom to top. Makes getting deer out of the bottom a challenge. The north end of the ledge is 155 vertical feet! a tangled mess to hunt down below, but the turkeys and big ol' deer love it.


----------



## coaster500 (Nov 3, 2012)

Great pictures folks


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 5, 2012)

Still no deer


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 6, 2012)

bam_bam said:


> Still no deer


Fine pictures Chris!


----------



## Al33 (Nov 6, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> Fine pictures Chris!



Amen to that! Great pic's!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Love the primative arrow setup Chris! Hope you get your deer soon!


 A few of my spots hunted last weekend.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 10, 2012)

*What a rub line!*

I park my truck right of of the road, just behind my truck I saw a dandy rub on a sapling. Following the deer trail next to the rub, I came upon a small area with about 40 or more saplings all tore up. Some of the rubs have scrapes on the bark on the adjacent sapling which is 8 to 10 inches away making me think the buck is wide, or tall, or both. I'm guessing the buck(s) is traveling through here late night or early moring going to the standing corn to feed, since it is so close to the road. I stuck my trail camera on the run to see who's been tearing it up???? I'll check it next week and see if anything was caught on the camera.


----------



## Limbbaconeer (Nov 11, 2012)

Great shots guys.  I have had a serious and unexpected illness keep me out of the woods (I did hunt the first month for Bears in N. Ga.) for the past few weeks.  The Dr. does not want me pulling a bow for 6 weeks.  Anyway, these pics have sure helped!  Thanks!


----------



## Al33 (Nov 11, 2012)

A few pic's from a couple of my stands (Pic's taken from left to right):
First two of what I call my Big White Oak stand where I took the doe Sept. 15th. Next three of what I call my Green Bucket Ridge stand. There is a large creek at the bottom of the hill and this area is a funnel area coming from a private tract of about 50 acres that rarely gets hunted because the creek has to be crossed to get to it from the owners side. The lock-on is in a large pine with a large cedar right beside it on my right. I am kind of nestled in the cedar branches and it gives me great cover.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Great pictures Al!


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 16, 2012)

A few pictures from the last few days. Sure has been beautiful out there.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice pictures Jerry. Couple of questions though, who was leaking blood, and thats funny lookin dog in you truck, what kind is it????? LOL.


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 19, 2012)

longbowdave1 said:


> Nice pictures Jerry. Couple of questions though, who was leaking blood, and thats funny lookin dog in you truck, what kind is it????? LOL.



The leaking blood and string tracker line were from a deer that ran into one of my arrows a few days back and the cute little pup is one we named #22 because he is the 22nd coyote that we have removed from my two bow leases in the last 12 months. You would think he would look a little more excited about his field trip I am sending him on.

I flat out hate those nasty things.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 3, 2012)

Me and my shadow.


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 3, 2012)

Got bored so I started looking around for a unique shot...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 3, 2012)

A few more pictures of the rock formations on the top of the ledge, the coyotes and turkeys use then like a playground.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 3, 2012)

Rub from last week..


Point I found Thanksgiving am; nice quartz Archaic


September point from a pine ridge; quartz and maybe a paleo. I wish I could find the tip. This one is super thin.


Point I found from October; another archaic quartz with some color



Turkeys dusting


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 9, 2012)

This old car/truck/tractor??? must of been parked here long ago by the farmer right along the ledge. Just a headlight shell, fenders, and some steering linkage, spead out like a skelaton. Probably more parts, if you dig down in the dirt and leaves. Always cool to find the old stuff abandoned in the woods long ago, while hunting.


----------



## johnweaver (Dec 9, 2012)

Thats art right there.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 22, 2012)

Last week I got to make a short evening hunt on a stand I had I had not hunted in a good while and of course I knew things would look a lot different and it sure did. With almost all of the leaves down I felt like a deer could see me from a mile away. I did my best trying to remain stealthy standing most of the time. Having to get up from a standing position would definitely get me busted if a deer came into view. Never saw a deer

The two pic's are of the same view, first one being mid October and the second one on Dec. 15th.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Great comparison photo Al.


----------



## dpoole (Dec 23, 2012)

some from south ga


----------



## dpoole (Dec 23, 2012)

*dans dog had a hard day*

BOUDROUGH was tired


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Dec 24, 2012)

Here are some of mine.


----------



## Slasher (Dec 24, 2012)

kennym said:


> Guys, I have a little trad only lease, still have some late season left.
> 
> I kinda manage it for the lady who owns it, she isn't crazy about having gun hunters on the farm, so we partnered up for some weekly leasing.
> 
> ...



I hunted it last November and learned a lot as it is a different hunting... 

I tangled with a mature old deer that I bet was pushing 140-150 but hard to tell as the pig was probably 275# or more... makes it difficult to judge... had him in range once but couldn't get it done!!!

Really is a great place!!! Would have loved to do it again!!! And just may!!!


----------

